# New Custom Haunt Media and Halloween Projection DVD's



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

Those are some pretty impressive products. Would you happen to have a list of the running times for each video? Also, since I only use solid state players versus DVD, do you offer digital versions or do you allow the buyer to convert to digital?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Joe,

The videos range from any where to 5 to 10 mins long and all of them are auto looped. You just pick which scene to play and it does it all on its own. I have no problem with you converting it to digital as i use solid state stuff too. All i ask is please do not distribute to others who have not paid for the product because it is copyrighted material. Please let me know if you have any more questions. We have alot of newer projections we will be releasing between now and Halloween this year as well so keep your eyes open for the new products. We are working hard at bringing the very best in range of products to the industry.

Thanks,


----------

